# My only job in life - to prevent accidents!



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

This is hysterical...I was filming Ella, hoping she'd do something incredibly cute. 

Instead, well, let's say I caught her in the act! Truly folks, this is my life right now. All I do is follow her around and try to prevent her from relapsing and using the rug instead of the wee wee pad.

You can see it coming right from the beginning of the video...


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I love your blog...to funny


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Eh.. skip the pads - get her right outside - at least you are realizing when she is showing the signs - you'll both get the hang of it really soon.


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Eh.. skip the pads - get her right outside - at least you are realizing when she is showing the signs - you'll both get the hang of it really soon.


I would love to, believe me. But I live in NYC and there's no quick and easy access outdoors. Definitely complicates the issue in a major way. 

Plus, Ella and I are going bananas with no yard to frolic in until she gets all her shots.

Uggh.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

yes skip the pads go right outside or else youll end up house training twice:doh:


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

indysmum said:


> yes skip the pads go right outside or else youll end up house training twice:doh:


oops sorry just saw your reply above thats tough


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i used peepads with Sam too because he was home alone during the day when my bf and i went to work and was not crate trained. he did not have to be re-house trained... in fact, one day i just realized that the same peepad had been down for over a week without being changed once. he would pee on it during the day when we were at work, but never if we were home, he would ask to go outside. then one day i guess he just decided "ok i can hold it til they come home" and has not had one accident inside since that day.


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

indysmum said:


> oops sorry just saw your reply above thats tough


yeah, it stinks (literally). :doh:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

by the way, that video is hilarious... i wish someone was that proud of me everytime i went potty hahaha


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> i used peepads with Sam too because he was home alone during the day when my bf and i went to work and was not crate trained. he did not have to be re-house trained... in fact, one day i just realized that the same peepad had been down for over a week without being changed once. he would pee on it during the day when we were at work, but never if we were home, he would ask to go outside. then one day i guess he just decided "ok i can hold it til they come home" and has not had one accident inside since that day.


oh wow, that's amazing - just curious at what age that happened? I've had her home for 5 days now and we're still working on her going on the wee wee pad everytime (she'll be great, then have relapses...)


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i think he was about 5 months old when he started just holding it during the day instead of using the peepad. although in the beginning the peepad used to be soaked when we'd come home (and we used one of the extra large peepads), then as he got older, we'd notice there would just be a couple peespots... then only one. the funny thing is, we didnt actually train him to use the peepad. we just noticed that he would always follow us into the bathroom if we were going in to pee, and he'd squat and pee with us LOL so we just put a peepad in the bathroom and he just started going on that! it def took a couple weeks for him to "get it" but then he used the peepad 100% of the time when we werent home, and like i said, he decided one day that he was able to just hold it til we got home from work. i was very proud of my boy


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

PS this was a godsend, because he did not take to crate training and i was very grateful that he was actually very easy to house-train even without the use of a crate


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

LOL...I love your blog!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i agree, your blog cracks me up!!!


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> i think he was about 5 months old when he started just holding it during the day instead of using the peepad. although in the beginning the peepad used to be soaked when we'd come home (and we used one of the extra large peepads), then as he got older, we'd notice there would just be a couple peespots... then only one. the funny thing is, we didnt actually train him to use the peepad. we just noticed that he would always follow us into the bathroom if we were going in to pee, and he'd squat and pee with us LOL so we just put a peepad in the bathroom and he just started going on that! it def took a couple weeks for him to "get it" but then he used the peepad 100% of the time when we werent home, and like i said, he decided one day that he was able to just hold it til we got home from work. i was very proud of my boy


That is hilarious..but funny you mention that. I was stupid and didn't think to put the pad in the bathroom (mostly just because initially i was trying to keep her confined to one area of the apartment)..but it makes perfect sense! Interestingly, the location Ella likes best for her pad is right in front of the stand-up mirror - she likes to look at herself while she pees! It's hysterical!!


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the kudos on the blog everyone! I try to post every chance I get, - that is to say, when I'm not busy repositioning Ella on the weewee pad!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

it WILL get better  i just wanted to reassure you after everyone was telling you peepad training would make it that much harder for you... Sam was a piece of cake (well... it could have been harder...) and i'm sure Ella will get it soon.

and who wouldn't wanna stare at that adorable face in the mirror!?! she's too cute


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> it WILL get better  i just wanted to reassure you after everyone was telling you peepad training would make it that much harder for you... Sam was a piece of cake (well... it could have been harder...) and i'm sure Ella will get it soon.
> 
> and who wouldn't wanna stare at that adorable face in the mirror!?! she's too cute


well thanks so much for the encouragement...i try to remind myself it's only day 5 and she's only 8 and a half weeks old. 

Yes, I think the pad will forever have to stay in front of the mirror at this point...at least it's building her self-esteem


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

are you crate training??


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> are you crate training??


yes, we've just started that this week as well because i had to start back to work. Unfortunately I can't leave her out because there's no 'safe room' i can leave her in where she won't get into stuff. 

she doesn't love it, but she's tolerating it. She has piddled a couple of times though.


----------

